# Looking for feedback/comments/experiences with Gitzo systematic GT2542LS tripod



## mro (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting a new tripod. I've been looking at the Gitzo systematic series 2 GT2542LS, but I'm having a hard time finding any reviews or comments about it. There are a few at B&H and at Wex photographic and also a short youtube clip by naturescape. But I'm looking for something more to sway me in either direction. So if anyone own one and are willing to write a few lines about it I would really appreciate it. 

I've also looked at the "new" ocean series from Gitzo and it's the same story, no reviews seem to be available other than for the traveler version which I'm not that interested in. So if somebody has experience with any of the ocean systematic tripods and is willing to write a bit about the experience that would be awesome. Right now I'm having a hard time justifying the price difference between the ocean series and the normal systematic.

Thanks in advance,
Mikael


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 11, 2014)

Just my 2p!
Personally I am not convinced by the latest Gitzo Systematics. I do like the new clamping method that eliminates the need to carry a wrench. However, aside from that I am not impressed with the larger bulk and increase in both weight and price. Whilst the 2542 is definitely an advance over any previous 2 series it weighs the same (I checked) as my Gitzo 3530LS which I feel is a better tripod and was much less expensive.
The new safety system (to stop the top plate coming off) is of no relevance to me as I keep top plates attached to the heads that I use on my systematics - the older model Top Plates can be found pretty cheaply. This means that they are tightened every time they are used so cannot work loose over time.
I am not knocking the new Gitzo Systematics - they are superb, I just don't find them much of an advance over the previous range.


----------



## mro (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for your input. I can see your point and I agree if I currently would have owned an older model of the Gitzo Systematics I would probably not have upgraded. But since that isn't the case for me, and used Gitzo systematics seems to be none existence on the Scandinavian market (Sweden, Norway) I've decided to go for the new one  

After much pondering back and forth I finally settled for a Gitzo Systematic GT3542LOS, a bloody expensive tripod but I hope that it will serve me well for the next 10+ years. Now I just hope that the italians don't go on vacation before they send me my tripod.


----------



## Lightmaster (Jul 14, 2014)

i have the gitzo 4542LS and it´s a great tripod. a real joy to use.

i would always buy it again and the new xxx2 models are better then the xxx1 models.
sturdier, better safety mechanism.

thought the 2 series never appealed to me personally. 
i like the 3 and the 4 series.

i could be wrong but the ocean models offer not much more then better corrosion protection. nothing i really need. i have used my old gitzos at the sea and never had the urge to get a better salt water protection.


----------



## surapon (Jul 14, 2014)

mro said:


> I'm thinking about getting a new tripod. I've been looking at the Gitzo systematic series 2 GT2542LS, but I'm having a hard time finding any reviews or comments about it. There are a few at B&H and at Wex photographic and also a short youtube clip by naturescape. But I'm looking for something more to sway me in either direction. So if anyone own one and are willing to write a few lines about it I would really appreciate it.
> 
> I've also looked at the "new" ocean series from Gitzo and it's the same story, no reviews seem to be available other than for the traveler version which I'm not that interested in. So if somebody has experience with any of the ocean systematic tripods and is willing to write a bit about the experience that would be awesome. Right now I'm having a hard time justifying the price difference between the ocean series and the normal systematic.
> 
> ...



Dear friend Mr. Mro
Welcome to the Club " Gitzo Club".
I love my Gitzo G1325 Mountaineer MK II, with RRS BH-55 and Wimberly Gimbal Head , Gitzo 1321 Levelling Head, for 6-8 years---With out problem. Yes, After I use in every times, I will clean and preserve the fiberglass legs with ARMORALL to protect this big / Awesome Tripods.
Sorry, I do not know the new model of GT.
Good luck
Surapon

" This review is from: Gitzo G1325 Mountaineer Carbon Fiber Tripod .
This is the G1325 carbon fiber Gitzo tripod without any center column. It's incredibly stable, well-constructed, and beautifully finished, and will support as much as an equivalent aluminum tripod weighing nearly twice as much.

I bought this tripod for use with my largest bird photography rig, consisting of digital SLR, large 500mm. telephoto lens, and frequently, 1.4x or 2x teleconverters. The G1325 handles this load beautifully, and is light enough to carry in the field.

People who would like a tripod that includes a center column can either buy the versions of this tripod that come equipped with one (for example, the G1327, which includes a rapid column), or else add a rapid or geared center column to this basic model. Yet another option is to purchase and use a G1321 leveling base, which tilts 15 degrees in any direction to allow level framing of photos even in situations where the ground may be sloping.

Some photographers may be shocked by the high price of this item, but there is truth in the old saying that no one ever regrets buying the best. This is an item that will last for many years and will pay dividends in the form of the many sharp, vibration-free photographs it will enable its owner to take.

It should be noted that some photographers never get used to the twist-release leg section controls for which Gitzo has become famous (or infamous). Personally, I have found the flip-lock relases of Bogen/Manfrotto tripods easier and faster to operate, but the Gitzo legs are more durable and with repetition the opening and closing of the legs becomes quite easy and routine.

Overall, this is quite simply the best tripod I've ever owned, and I could not be happier with it."


----------



## Lightmaster (Jul 14, 2014)

surapon said:


> I love my Gitzo G1325 Mountaineer MK II, with RRS BH-55 and Wimberly Gimbal Head , Gitzo 1321 Levelling Head, for 6-8 years---With out problem. Yes, After I use in every times, I will clean and preserve the fiberglass legs with ARMORALL to protect this big / Awesome Tripods.



carbon.. not fiberglas.

im not a big fan of armorall.

i have a friend who has a very expensive carbon bike and he told me he would never use armorall on it. he use a wax.

i have protected the legs with lenscoat leg wraps.
and i clean the legs with water.

thought i would be interested to know if a wax would help.
i think it´s to protect the carbon from sunlight (UV).


----------



## DominoDude (Jul 14, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > I love my Gitzo G1325 Mountaineer MK II, with RRS BH-55 and Wimberly Gimbal Head , Gitzo 1321 Levelling Head, for 6-8 years---With out problem. Yes, After I use in every times, I will clean and preserve the fiberglass legs with ARMORALL to protect this big / Awesome Tripods.
> ...



Sorry for deviating away from original topic, but from what I've heard/learned from people who use fishing rods made out of carbon fibres, is that the carbon fibres have no problem with the UV-part of the light. The epoxy resins that are used to bind the structured layers are susceptible to UV-light and will age and get brittle. It's essential that the carbon fibre legs of tripods/monopods are lacquered with something that gives a substantial block of the UV-light.


----------



## mro (Jul 14, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> i have the gitzo 4542LS and it´s a great tripod. a real joy to use.
> 
> i would always buy it again and the new xxx2 models are better then the xxx1 models.
> sturdier, better safety mechanism.
> ...



I'm glad that you're happy with your tripod that bodes well, hopefully I will be equally satisfied  Yes, there are definitely improvements made with the new versions. Yes the Ocean models are supposed to have a better corrosion protection, I was just curious to find out if anyone could share some first hand experiences. But it seems not that many people have bought it.

--

Thanks surapon, you seem to really love your tripod! As I said earlier I really hope I will be happy as well and I have a feeling I will. Oh and thanks for the write-up interesting read. 


//Mikael


----------



## mro (Jul 14, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> .... Sorry for deviating away from original topic ...



No worries, I've already ordered my tripod so feel free to discuss 

I haven't really thought about protecting the carbon fiber. I've been planning to get leg wraps or something similar but that is just for my own convenience when winter comes and it gets below freezing.


----------



## Lightmaster (Jul 14, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> > thought i would be interested to know if a wax would help.
> > i think it´s to protect the carbon from sunlight (UV).
> 
> 
> ...



that´s exactly what i meant.

i wanted to write "carbon legs".


----------



## surapon (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks, to all Friends.
Sorry, My Gitzo = Carbon Fiber legs , Not Fiberglass legs---That is my error.
Thanks for your Recommendation of use good Wax = Better than Armorall.
Have a great work week, Sir/ Madam.
Surapon


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 14, 2014)

I would be wary of using a wax based product as this may affect the leg locks. I could be wrong but I would hate to be right!
I have 3 carbon Gitzos - all are consistently fed a diet of almost complete neglect and they thrive on it!


----------

